# Bow ONLY



## Randy (Jul 10, 2008)

Lamar Co.
730 acres
Family land-no timber company
Trophy managed
11 members at 500.00 each
Simple rules
Follow all laws, hunt where you want
Lots of deer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 10, 2008)

A bump for good potential for a good buck bordered by good land run by a good man.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2008)

Bump for the weekend crowd.


----------



## belle&bows (Jul 12, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2008)

Pm returned.


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is an example of the potential!!


----------



## jblakehunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Where in Lamar County is the club and how many members are you needing?


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2008)

I need 4 or 5 more.  It is in south Lamar Co. in the Redbone community.  Near the Monroe Co. line.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Jul 15, 2008)

Guys I've seen the club.... WELL worth the money just a little too far south for me to travel......


----------



## Christian Blackburn (Jul 16, 2008)

pm sent.


----------



## Randy (Jul 17, 2008)

PM returned.  3 spots left!!!!

I saw a few turkey tracks ther yesterday also.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 17, 2008)

Randy said:


> PM returned.  3 spots left!!!!
> 
> I saw a few turkey tracks ther yesterday also.





I'm thinking about joining. Can I turkey hunt with my muzzleloading rifle and long range shotgun?


----------



## belle&bows (Jul 17, 2008)

Went out w/ Randy yesterday to look at property, rode , walked, and paid him my dues for the year. Thick bedding property surrounded by open land and agriculture. This appears to be a deer magnet. Will be down this weekend for some scouting. There has got to be good bucks on this land. Looking to find them. I consider this money well spent for the potential for a really fine animal.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 17, 2008)

Randy, I have a coworker who just moved here from Texas that is looking for a bow only lease, I gave him the info.


----------



## Randy (Jul 17, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Randy, I have a coworker who just moved here from Texas that is looking for a bow only lease, I gave him the info.


Thanks!


----------



## Gadget (Jul 18, 2008)

Gadget said:


> I'm thinking about joining. Can I turkey hunt with my muzzleloading rifle and long range shotgun?





Guess I'll take that as a NO......


----------



## Randy (Jul 18, 2008)

Gadget said:


> Guess I'll take that as a NO......


Yes.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 18, 2008)

Randy said:


> Yes.




YES...........



How many slots you have left?


----------



## Randy (Jul 18, 2008)

3 and showing it to 4 tomorrow!


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2008)

3 openings left!


----------



## jcfabrication (Jul 26, 2008)

How far from the Florida line?


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2008)

jcfabrication said:


> How far from the Florida line?


Just above Macon.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 2, 2008)

sorry randy, i would love to, and i live in b'ville...but i have a 7 yr old son who hasn't had a chance to kill a deer yet, so wouldn't be fair for me to be in a bow only club since he is at my side all the time....but great to see them around this area. hope you have some openings in a couple years.
eric


----------



## Hogstooth (Aug 19, 2008)

Please contact me at sbowleswc29@msn.com
thanks 
Sean


----------

